# Best bait?



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

My friend lives on a lake that has a few perch in it. We know there in there cause last year i caught one that was 13 in. After i caught that one we never caught another one the rest of the winter. Whats the best bait to use when ice fishing for perch?


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

us a heavey number ten sun fish hook with a wax worm like a marmoskie if u have a vexlire use that with out a bobber and u will catch them


----------



## miller64917 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I like to spend some time each year fishing perch.


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

little jug pole, teardrops with wigglers.


----------



## famfish (Jan 26, 2009)

I have found that 90 % of the perh I catch are on worms. It eems that the more blood on the worm the more perch you will catch. Cut the head of a night crawler about a 1 1/2 inches long and it will catch you perch! Sometimes I crush the worm after i put it on the hook mainly the head! Try it. Idid great at deep creek lake maryland using a Bobber With A Brain and worms fishing one and two. feet off the bottom with two baits on one line with worms. I caught 18 perch and 15 sunfish . The perch were all around 12 inches and the sunfish 9 to 10 inches . I also got a nice 18 inch large mouth and a few small walleye! I was fishing off a private boat dock in about 12 feet of water in June!


----------

